# This Is What Happens When I Forget To Feed On Schedule



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry guys no pics now or for a while, I dropped my camera when my rhom rush the tank while I was snapping pics of him I freak out cause this is the first time he slammed into the tank so hard it made a cracking sound. So back on topic, last night I was really tried and forgot to feed my 1-2 inch reds for their 3rd meal. This morning when I was feeding them before i had to leave for school I noticed that the biggest one's ( nicest fins and colouring) left eye was damaged.Upon further inspection I discovered that the lense was cracked open and deflated, she can still see but reaction time is a bit slower now and he still eats so I guess he's not in stress so far atleast doesnt look it anyways. Besides the lense being cracked open the pupil is smudged downward inside the lense I added so MELAFIX in the tank right away when I saw it and there doesnt seem to be any signs of fungal infection after 5 hours. The fish is fine now swimming like normal but will the lense heal closed again? If not what should I do? Here are some cartoon drawings I did using photoshop, I apologize for not being the greatest digital artist but my drawing by hand wih pencil got me art school offers. Any advice is appreciated, also for those of you who would reccomend putting him out of his misery I reject the thought of it she is still health so I reject the idea. thanks in advance.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

had that happen with one of my first fish. he was blind on that side from then on. but he seemed ok. good luck man.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

why do you think this is food related?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> why do you think this is food related?


hasnt happend before when I fed then on schedule, everytime they damage eachother was during a day I forgot to feed. The one that got damaged was my largest and none of them have tried establishing territory so far iam also pretty sure the tank is large enough for them. there are 4 one inchers in a 55gal.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Imo its highly likely it won't heal right & vision will be lost if it isn't already. Leave him in there, nature of the beast will decide if he lives or becomes dinner.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys update on the eye, Upon further and further examination I discovered that what I thought was a ripped eyeball lense is now a actually cyst. How do I treat a cyst? Can i remove it ny self or is there any meds that care remove it?


----------

